# Anyone seen an outdoor heavy bag?



## Bill Sempf (Sep 4, 2008)

I just bought my parent's property (they are moving into a smaller place) and it has 4 acres of wooded land.  I wanna train out there.  I'd like to put up a heavy bad that can just stay out there - hang it on a tree or something.  

But, I can't find one.  I googled all sorts of stuff, and called around, and well ... poop.  I just can't find it.  Everlast even makes an outdoor gym:

http://store.titleboxing.com/out-n-about-indoor-outdoor-boxing-gym.html

... but it doesn't come with a bag.

Anyone here heard of such a thing?

Thanks!

S


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I did an internet search for indoor/outdoor heavy bags and probably came up with the same links as you did. I would think that any synthetic leather or canvas bag will be okay outside. Given that they are relatively inexpensive (I guess that would depend on what type of bag you are looking for and how heavy you want it) it seems like a good investment to put in an outdoor setting. I wouldn't go with the leather bags, I would definitely use these indoors.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe you could put a big plastic bag over it or something like a barbecue cover .


----------



## GuroJason (Sep 5, 2008)

Bill Sempf said:


> I just bought my parent's property (they are moving into a smaller place) and it has 4 acres of wooded land.  I wanna train out there.  I'd like to put up a heavy bad that can just stay out there - hang it on a tree or something.
> 
> But, I can't find one.  I googled all sorts of stuff, and called around, and well ... poop.  I just can't find it.  Everlast even makes an outdoor gym:
> 
> ...



It's too bad the site you found the "out n about" at doesn't have a "you might also be interested in..." section where they'd list what kinds of bags or other accessories to use with the thing.

That would be great, though, having a heavy bag hanging from a big sturdy limb of an oak or something.  I'd feel bad for the tree though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2008)

I have used both canvas and synthetic leather in the past.  My preference would be the synthetic leather.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would think that if you used a vinyl one that would be ok.  Put some armor all or some type of weather proof spray on it to help protect it a little more.

My big concern would be if you live somewhere that it rains alot that it might seep into the bag itself and make the bag as hard as concrete when it gets all the filling wet and then dries compact.

I agree, get a tarp/cover to put over it that goes on/off really quick.  You could probably make one yourself for cheap.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 5, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> My big concern would be if you live somewhere that it rains alot that it might seep into the bag itself and make the bag as hard as concrete when it gets all the filling wet and then dries compact.


 
Might make for some good "Iron Fist" training.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 5, 2008)

My son and I made a canvas bag, lined it with several hefty bags; three open end up got the sand, one open end down went over them. Once we 'shaped' the hefty bags (and sealed them) with duct tape.  Then we put it into the canvas bag and hung it up with ropes.  I sprayed it with scotchguard from the automotive store just for added protection from moisture.  When not using it, we threw a trash bag over it and tied it in place.  

The bag lasted pretty well until a deer ran into it when bounding through our back yard.

Daniel


----------



## Jimi (Sep 5, 2008)

This is JMO, But if you go through the expense of getting a nice real Leather Heavy Bag from anywhere, DON'T leave it out in the weather, unless you can afford to trash and replace such a quality bag very often. If you do get a nice real Leather bag, take care of it, don't kick it wearing shoes, especially with the tread of a shoe, and treat it with mink oil like old school baseball players did with thier B-Ball mitts, and such a bag should last you generations if it is not mistreated. The bad thing about wanting outdoor training equipment is that rain, fog, morning dew etc... will get into the bag. Over time moisture will seep into a bag, Leather, canvas or vinyl and the stuffing, cloth or sand, will grow mold or even bacteria what have you. Eventually the bags outter surface may break down & bust open exposing you to possible health problems. I like the other posters example of making a frankenstein bag with plastic liners, might cut down on moisture damage. If it is not too inconveneant take the bag down between training times and store in a shed or enclosure. I was taught that hanging a heavy bag and taking it down, even maintenancing it (Cleaning or adjusting the chain or rope etc...) is part of your training. To use a bag you ideally should know how to lift a bag safely a secure it into place. My USABF Coach & Okinawan Karate Insructor told me, I am not your maid, I will not put the bag up for you, let you sweat, spit or bleed on my bag then you leave it for me to put away. Not trying to preach, JMO.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2008)

I used a military duffle bag, lined it with garbage bags and then filled it.  It's been working pretty well for me.  Got the idea from my old Shorin Ryu school.


----------



## Jimi (Sep 5, 2008)

That is so old school. I like it. I had one also when I was a teen in the mid 80's, but my shins, knees and elbows hated the handle strap & other kinda tabs could scrape you open, but I was thin skinned back then. Nice post.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2008)

Jimi said:


> That is so old school. I like it. I had one also when I was a teen in the mid 80's, but my shins, knees and elbows hated the handle strap & other kinda tabs could scrape you open, but I was thin skinned back then. Nice post.


You can cut those off ya know!


----------



## Bill Sempf (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great responses - never thought about just using an indoor bag and covering it!  Guess I gotta think out of the bag more often. 

Good point about feeling bad for the tree - I have a stock of wood here, probably going to knock together a stand out of that.

S


----------



## GuroJason (Sep 6, 2008)

You could go Mas Oyama and just Gyaku Tsuki the s**t out of the tree itself til it falls over and then move to the next one.  Then try knocking out a bull.  I've done both several times, of course.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2008)

In the FMAs we use old tires for outdoor stick-training! A wooden dummy might also hold up for Wing Chun players. Otherwise, the duffle bag sounds good to me!


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 6, 2008)

Ya may just want to build a small enclosure for a bag.  All you need is four strong posts (4x6's should work well) and then a small roof.  This would avoid having too much of the rain/snow from coming down directly on top of whichever bag you buy.  Since there's only four posts and no walls, you'd still feel the outdoor air.

Another suggestion; this wouldn't be like a heavy bag, but you could strap a bag of grain to a tree with a few pieces of canvas or burlap on top and then use it as striking surface.  It wouldn't give you as much move as a heavy bag, but it would be easily detached if bad weather were in the forecast.

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## GuroJason (Sep 6, 2008)

I had another thought about the "feeling bad for the tree" idea, if you were to hang a heavy bag from one of the branches.  You could probably use a cloth tow strap instead of cable or chain.  The strap would be strong enough to hold up to your abuse, but it wouldn't bite into the tree like metal would.

I like the small pavillion idea, except you'd most likely need to put shingles on it or even some tin roofing.  Otherwise eventually the wood will rot from the weather.  It's a great idea, but it would just take a little more work.  Nothing wrong with that, though.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 6, 2008)

GuroJason said:


> I like the small pavillion idea, except you'd most likely need to put shingles on it or even some tin roofing. Otherwise eventually the wood will rot from the weather. It's a great idea, but it would just take a little more work. Nothing wrong with that, though.


 
...oh ya, totally.  I agree with that.  It could actually look kind of cool if done appropriately to fit with the surroundings.  In Pennsylvania where I live, we have lots of deciduous forests so I would use a darker woodstain or finish on it and maybe even a slate panel roofing.  Slate is pretty expensive, but if it's going to be in a wooded area, it wouldn't be too hard to find some old slate shingles.  But slate's also pretty common in PA (it used to be mined right near where I live).  I'm not sure how other states are...  Contemporary shingles or metal sheeting would work well too...


----------



## GuroJason (Sep 6, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> ...oh ya, totally.  I agree with that.  It could actually look kind of cool if done appropriately to fit with the surroundings.  In Pennsylvania where I live, we have lots of deciduous forests so I would use a darker woodstain or finish on it and maybe even a slate panel roofing.  Slate is pretty expensive, but if it's going to be in a wooded area, it wouldn't be too hard to find some old slate shingles.  But slate's also pretty common in PA (it used to be mined right near where I live).  I'm not sure how other states are...  Contemporary shingles or metal sheeting would work well too...



Oh, hey I'm from PA too!  My dad lives on the side of a small mountain covered with Red Pines... Yeah I like the slate shingles idea!  Slate is pretty common in my part of PA too.  I'm from Emporium.  My dad's a contractor, so I could get materials pretty easily.  This is making me want to build a pavillion for my bag lol


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 6, 2008)

You'd have to build 3 of them and then transport the bag from site to site.


----------



## Brian King (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a different view on your quest for an outdoor bag. If I woke up and found myself in your shoes and wanted to add heavy bag workouts to my outdoor training or add outdoor training to my heavy bag workouts what would I do? I would not wish to damage a tree (a chain or cable or even repetitive rubbing can damage and kill a tree pretty quickly) yet I would want to maximize my training time and opportunities. So what I would suggest is that you set up one or more free standing bag stands (one under cover of a tree canopy, one near water such as a lake or river and perhaps one near a view) with a easy way of hanging the bag(s). Then simply include taking your heavy bag to and from your workouts as a part of your workouts. Dragging the bag by a length of chain, lifting it and tossing it and attacking it where it falls or lean it against different trees on the way and make each tree a timed or technique circuit out of the trek to and from the workout area, or simply carrying the bag across your shoulders can all provide you with great cardio and strength and balance workouts and add endless variety to your workouts.

Good luck
Regards
Brian King


----------

